# ** finally ready to purchase quality combo**



## MTByrd (May 12, 2016)

My 8wt Meridian and Everglades combo is what I use 75% of the time here in the Lowcountry. Its my go-to and I just like the feel in hand.

I casted the NRX, Salt HD and Meridian side by side and picked the Meridian.


----------



## R-Factor (Mar 30, 2018)

Congrats on finishing school! Fly rod actions are such a subjective thing in some ways...so definitely try before you buy. With that said, I'm nuts about my Meridians...love em. To me, they are the perfect balance of power and feel...and feel very light in the hand and accurate. A coworker of mine bought a Sage Salt HD last year and let me try it out back in the lawn one afternoon...not my cup of tea at all- felt like a club after my Meridian. Just this past week I had a chance to try both the 3D and the 3F from Orvis. Surprisingly, I actually preferred the 3F...that is an amazing rod! Reminded me of my Meridian- very accurate, effortless tight loops and light swing weight. By the way, all rods discussed here were 4 piece 9' 8 weights. Many good rods out there (including T&T's Exocett), but my favorite top two 8's now are Scott Meridian and Orvis 3F.
Enjoy test casting...it's a tough job, but somebody has to do it.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I cast the Sage Salt and Loomis NRX side by side and finally chose the NRX for my Everglade. 

Go to a shop...cast the rods and compare them against each other.


----------



## Flyguy22 (Feb 23, 2008)

Helios 3 D and the everglades is a solid set up


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

Helios 3D and Everglades 8wt

Enough said


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

If you have some buddies that fly fish check out their gear. Throw different rods with different lines etc. landing a fish on a particular rod as well will tell you how much “backbone” you like. Finding out what kind of action you like in a rod give a good starting point.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Scott


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

FYI...finally got a chance to throw one of the Loop saltwater 8wts after a buddy won it in a raffle and I really, really liked that rod as well. I'd love to add it to my NRX as a wading rod since it really seems to be able to carry line. I guess because its designed for alot of those european guys who fish exotic locations on foot for GTs, bones, etc. I don't think they see much skiff use here in the states so we don't know much about them...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Would always suggest a local shop first, but if that's not an option here's a good on-line outlet. I bought a St. Croix fly rod from him and it was a smooth and stress-free transaction. Lot of quality sticks at fair prices.

http://tradenstuff.com/GearList.htm


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

don't forget about the T&T Exocett. a little faster tip than the meridian, and better feel than the three on your list. close your eyes when you try them out. which one can you feel and know exactly what the rod is doing in your cast?


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

You're not going to go wrong with those 3. You know you have cast them all to decide for yourself, but...











Meridian.


----------



## mm9 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the pointers will try and cast them all and decide what feels the best based on my tempo etc.

Will keep you all posted. Thanks again


----------



## mm9 (Jan 4, 2010)

Tried them all. Best for me was what’s pictured below. Now to find the barrel with fish in it. . Thanks again for the help fellas and the the flies from lowtidefly.


----------



## MTByrd (May 12, 2016)

Well done! I think you will be very happy with that set up.


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Good choice. I picked up a Scott Meridian 7wt a few months back and its the best fly rod I’ve ever thrown.


----------



## TX_Salt (Nov 13, 2018)

Love my Helios 9wt 3d and Hatch 7+. I have throw a lot of rods and it's perfect for me. As always if you can try multiple rods before deciding on one that's your best action. Some rods are too fast for some and two slow for others. For example the NRX is a great rod but a little slow for me.

Best of luck on your new setup!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2019)

I’ve used the Everglades/ Scott combo for years - and years! Always serves me well. But as others have said, go cast a few to see what feels right to you.

You might want to test out the Sage Ignitor in a 7 wt. lots of backbone and casts like a magic wand!


----------

